#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  excel 2007 chart linking into powerpoint 2007

## uulwyn

Hi all,

I have an issue when i am linking a graph into a powerpoint slide the formats of the fonts etc just dont correspond with what excel has displayed.

It works perfectly if I just paste as an excel graphic into powerpoint, its just when i link the graph I have the issues.

Any ideas as I dont want to be pasting slides worth of graphs 

Steve

----------


## reachharry

Hi Steve,

Copy the chart from the excel. In PowerPoint, go to "Paste Special" options, in which you can choose "Paste Link" click OK.

This will help you in getting the same formatting what you had it in excel without compromising on the font sizes and colors.

This option is also linking your excel chart with the PowerPoint, in the sense any changes you perform on the excel chart, the chart in the PowerPoint will also get updated automatically.

Hope this helps you!

----------

